# Bent Guitar Stand, Finally done!



## cabomhn (Aug 10, 2014)

Well for those of you who have been following my work in progress thread the work is finally done! The stand is completely finished and has the appropriate furniture pads and leather installed. The finish is a poly finish with the semi-gloss wipe-on minwax. I'm really happy with how this project turned out and I can't wait to give it to my girlfriend for her birthday on August 21st.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 17


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice-sure does not look like a first bent lam project!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2014)

Extremely awesome. Excellent craftsmanship. She will love it. Job well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Love that! I'm gonna have to find that tutorial... my son would love one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Fantastic! Put some strings on it and it could pass for an instrument itself. Very well done Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2014)

Matt - That is very professional to say the least and very elegant to be more on point. I am very impressed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 10, 2014)

That's outstanding Matt! Quite a complex design, I can appreciate the work involved. Real pro results! And now that you have all the jigs, and the bugs worked out, they will come easier...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RJH (Aug 10, 2014)

Great work. Been fun following this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you guys all for the comments! I appreciate it. This is by far the project I am most proud of and I can't wait to start my next one. I have some exciting plans and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 10, 2014)

That's truly a work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2014)

That makes me want to buy a guitar just to make a stand like that.... And the only instrument I can actually play is the radio.... Amazing work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, this is absolutely beautiful. I'd love to have one like this for my guitars. This has got to go on the Facebook page for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 11, 2014)

By the way, my birthday is 2 days before hers, if you felt like making another. If you hurry, you might have time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 12, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> By the way, my birthday is 2 days before hers, if you felt like making another. If you hurry, you might have time.



Haha I would have to use some very interesting methods to get this done in 9 days! But thank you for the kind words. P.S. I did see your SLR post I'll post up some info about the star trails tonight after work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 12, 2014)

Matt, this is superb ... are you going to make more of them? I think they'd sell -- and you could scale it up to take a cello (even further to take a double bass).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 12, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Matt, this is superb ... are you going to make more of them? I think they'd sell -- and you could scale it up to take a cello (even further to take a double bass).



Thanks! Right now I don't plan on making any more of these. In equal reasoning that I really don't have time while I am at school, and also this isn't my original design I am emulating another woodworkers work so I definitely couldn't make these to sell in good conscious. I'm sure you could alter this general concept to fit a wide variety of instruments and make some really nice stuff.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 12, 2014)

Matt, this is one of the coolest projects I've seen in a long time. Awesome doesn't even begin to describe it.

Fantastic work with an amazing attention to detail! I really enjoyed watching your build thread on this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 13, 2014)

Matt, I followed the build thread as well. This is for sure one of those projects that I think everyone will look at and think it is amazing. But for sure not many people, including experienced woodworkers can fully appreciate the complexity and detail of this type of a project. To pull this one off, you really have to pull together so many different skills, bending, jointing, complex angles, and a ton of others. For sure, I would think this took your overall skill set to the next level, and it should also have done the same for your confidence!

Very professional.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 13, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Matt, I followed the build thread as well. This is for sure one of those projects that I think everyone will look at and think it is amazing. But for sure not many people, including experienced woodworkers can fully appreciate the complexity and detail of this type of a project. To pull this one off, you really have to pull together so many different skills, bending, jointing, complex angles, and a ton of others. For sure, I would think this took your overall skill set to the next level, and it should also have done the same for your confidence!
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> Neil



Thank you for the kind words! I still wouldn't consider myself an experienced worker just simply because I have a ton to learn. I like projects like this that really force me to try completely different things that I've never done before. I wasn't sure at first if i'd like doing the bent project but after the fact this has probably been one of my favorite projects as a whole, which is really the cool thing about woodworking in my opinion. I definitely have a ways to go but projects like this push me a little bit at a time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2014)

Excellent work Matt, I have followed this all the way and enjoyed it very much. Thank you for posting the build thread for all to enjoy. A beautiful piece that was well thought out. One can tell that it is as special for you to make it for her as it will be special to her when she receives it. Never stop challenging yourself and trying new things, you have skills Matt, I enjoy seeing your wood working journey. 
Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Vaughn (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful stand, Matt! I've been around guitars and guitar things for nearly 50 years, and that's by far the prettiest guitar stand I've ever seen. Your design and execution are both spot on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BArnold (Aug 16, 2014)

That's a beautiful project, Matt! Excellent lines all around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Aug 19, 2014)

Final solution looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 22, 2014)

Well this will probably be the last post for this project! I gave her the stand yesterday and she loved it! It's currently sitting in her room nicely holding the guitar. Thankfully the project is completely "done" now and out of my hands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2014)

The smile says it all, I think she likes it!:cool2:Well done Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2014)

Outstanding stand! That is such a cool looking piece!
Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cdrewferd (Sep 26, 2014)

That is a very nice stand. It's actually your builds that made me sign up. I may have to borrow a few things from this and build one of these for my father in law.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 26, 2014)

Drew - You have good taste! Matts builds are inspirational, You need to take a minute or two and read the rules and do your introduction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 26, 2014)

It looks pretty good Matt. Pretty good my foot.....It is awesome. From the smile on her face it was well deserved and appreciated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful job, Matt. I hope to one day do work of that caliber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 27, 2014)

cdrewferd said:


> That is a very nice stand. It's actually your builds that made me sign up. I may have to borrow a few things from this and build one of these for my father in law.



Awesome! I'm glad you like them. If you have any question along the way feel free to send me messages on here! I'll help anyway I can and I can tell you personal roadblocks I had and things I would change if I were to do it again.


----------

